
Google Ultron – A browser light years ahead - dabber
http://ultronbrowser.io/
======
badrabbit
This has to do with a series of 4chan posts under "anon works IT"

[https://imgur.com/gallery/B9wqU](https://imgur.com/gallery/B9wqU)

------
thosakwe
I can understand that this is a joke website, but I think I missed the point
of the satire here. Can you explain?

~~~
dabber
Not really, best I got is this[0] explanation. Apparently it started as a
4chan meme in 2014. I was talking about Mozilla's work on FF Quantum and
someone brought this to my attention. It made me laugh so I thought I'd share
it.

[0] [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/google-
ultron](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/google-ultron)

------
rurban
Is it April already? Looking outside, it just started getting cold, not the
other way round.

